# Bearings, Seals And Suspension



## jgheesling (Sep 28, 2004)

I spent a alot of time under the OB Yesterday. I checked the suspension and was shocked at what is holding the axles on. The shackel plate bolt holes were eaten up. I repalced with the Dexter Heavy Duty kit much happier







. One question I do have on the Rear Seals two were blown and two ok, but I noticed that the seals were flush with the rear of Hub/Drum . When I replaced the seal and used a seal driver to install then they were actually recessed in the hub about 1/8". I read the manual AGAIN and it says "tap block to seat seal". Well if you use a block of wood and it is larger than the seal, it will seat the seal flush with the hub. But if you use a Seal Drive it will recessed it. Question is Should it be flush with Hub or tapped down to the Seal Seal? Any one have any experience with this?


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

You shouldn't have a problem some seal ride on the raised part of the spindle that the inner bearing rests against and others ride on a larger lip usually 1/2" wide so the only way it could creat a problem is if the seal is out of the hub to far.


----------

